# Countdown for Bonnie!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Bonnie was bred, by Rico a young Nigerian Dwarf on July 10th and 11th.

So depending on how long she's pregnant I figure she's due Dec 1-8th. Do I have that right?

The kids are super busy, and small. I hope they are tall enough to reach her teats! She's a large saanen, Rico needed a stair in order to reach her. 

"mini sannens" are quite popular here (my Ballerine is one) because they are great smaller milkers.

I don't sell them as mini saanens, I sell them as 50% Saanen 50% nigerian dwarf and people seem to appreciate that and I demand a higher price than those trying to make a quick buck.

Anyway she's obviously getting close. I had to really up her food as she started loosing weight super quick! Her eyelids got a bit pale so I dewormed her and did red cell and they perked right up after 4 days. So that was good.

Anyway, here she is. She's such a sweetheart.










You can see she got skinny so her food was upped quite a bit:










Sweet girl!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Good luck she is a beautiful!! I love saanens they are so sweet


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Bonnie has a bit of goo today so I went ahead and moved her into the kidding area. She still has a few days to go but I figure that there is a chance she'll have them early. According to her records she usually has 3-4 kids. She was bred on July 10 and July 11. 

I can't wait!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So excited!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.

I have to mention and ask, how is her inner lower eye coloring, from the last pic, she looks pale or it is just the picture?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is really pale. And I don't know why. She doesn't have worms, as in I've done a fecal and de wormed her. She's had plenty of red cell..... And she gets minerals.

I also noticed that her eyes leak a lot of white goop. ALL THE TIME. Like allergies maybe? I don't know. She seems really healthy other than pale eyelid color.

Other than red cell I wonder if there is a way to decrease the anemia?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In fact, I'll get a close up of her inner eye lid for future reference for myself today and post it on here.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her eyelids:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When fecal test was done, was she checked for cocci as well? 

Lice is another thing that can drain blood, how is she?

How long did you do the iron supplement? Was it daily or ?

With her eyes draining, flush her eyes out gently and wipe the outer clean and dry.
Is she squinting her eyes at all or just drainage?
Get some PenG and put a couple of drops in there 2 times a day for 5 days and see if it clears up. Goats can get colds in their eye.
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's had this eye problem her whole life, which is why I assumed it was allergies. She saw a vet in the past in her old home and they didn't think anything of it.

No squinting, just drains. Some days is worse than others, could be worse from vog or smoke from the lava.

She was NOT tested for cocci, should I treat her?

I gave her the red cell for 5 days in a row, and now I give it every week. I can do another 5 days in a row if it's looking like she needs it. I don't think its lice as my goats get treated with CyLence once a month for flies/bugs/etc.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Dayna said:


> She's had this eye problem her whole life, which is why I assumed it was allergies. She saw a vet in the past in her old home and they didn't think anything of it.
> 
> No squinting, just drains. Some days is worse than others, could be worse from vog or smoke from the lava.
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!! I almost lost a 5 month old to it, it sucks!!!!!! My friend lost a goat from it. Does she act real lame, lazy, tired, head down?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope, she acts perfectly happy and healthy. Not jumping around, she is about ready to kid, but not lethargic or anything. In fact she'll run if she hears the grain bucket. lol


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I would still treat her for it just in case. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Something is causing her eye coloring to stay that way.
I do recommend a fecal though, so we are not treating her for something she may or may not have.

Benadryl may help, if the penG eye drops don't work for her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm treating her. Today was day two of treatment. Just in case. I did think about the fact that she came from a large pasture. She's not been around cocci much. I have chickens and they do have it. I always treat kids, but the adults just seem to be immune...

Anyway, treating her. I wish those kids would come out. Her udder is HUGE. Her vulva is HUGE. She's had goo. Her ligs are GONE.

Have those babies already Bonnie! Dec 2 if you count 145 Dec 8th if you count 150. She's a saanen, but was bred to a ND. So I have no idea how many days to count and if that even makes a difference.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be the 150. Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Dayna said:


> She's not been around cocci much. I have chickens and they do have it. I always treat kids, but the adults just seem to be immune...


All goats carry cocci, and it is not transmittable from chickens to goats and vice-versa. She has a different strain of cocci....I know this because I researched due to having limited land and a flock of 40-50 chickens


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Cocci is tricky, as mentioned, it is in their system always, at really low counts, not harmful, however, stress can trigger them to explode and the count goes up to a higher level causing issues. Not always do you see scours, but you may see weight loss, to anemia.

She is getting super close to kidding, I pray all goes well. Happy kidding.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

See THIS is why I cannot trust the vets here.

I was told, by one of the only dog and cat vets that will see goats, that it is transmissible from goat to chicken and vis versa. UGH. I've been stressing out over that for nothing?

So frustrating.

Also on the due dates stuffs, does multiples make any difference in the number of days? Like if there is more they are smaller and take longer?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Coccidiosis causes anemia? Hmmmm always more to learn!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Also on the due dates stuffs, does multiples make any difference in the number of days? Like if there is more they are smaller and take longer?


The reason why I ask this is that bonnie is up and down up and down. Meowing more than usual. Scratching her mid section with her head and the fence more than usual. She's close. No long line of goo though... so probably not today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Staright from Onion Creek ranch....
Quote:

Coccidiosis is a "stealth killer" of goats because symptoms are easy to miss and irreversible damage can be done if the illness is not quickly treated. *The protozoan organism which causes Coccidiosis is the intestinal parasite of the genus Eimeria and is species specific -- which means that Coccidiosis in one species of animal cannot infect animals of another species. Example: The long-held belief by some livestock breeders that chickens can infect goats with Coccidiosis is not true.*


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Dayna said:


> The reason why I ask this is that bonnie is up and down up and down. Meowing more than usual. Scratching her mid section with her head and the fence more than usual. She's close. No long line of goo though... so probably not today.


In my experience changes in behavior are my biggest clues. For example I had a doe in the kidding pen and we feed her some grain. I just happened to be standing there watching her when she stopped eating turned 180 degrees and smelled the ground below where her butt would have just been. Then she turned back to her grain. She made no noise at all. I told the hubby and he didn't think much of it. Her kids were on the ground in less than 2 hours.

She sounds very close especially the soft calling. I would be keeping a very close eye on her. Sounds like she could go any time. Good luck and Happy Kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> Coccidiosis causes anemia? Hmmmm always more to learn!


Yes, it does. ;-)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Also on the due dates stuffs, does multiples make any difference in the number of days? Like if there is more they are smaller and take longer?


According to Storey's Guide...
Single-born bucklings are generally born a day or two sooner than single-born doelings. Multiples are usually born 2-3 days before singles.

I believe you go by 145 days for miniature breeds and 150 day for standard breeds as the expected due date.

My experience... Alpine-nubian FF gave birth to twin doelings on day 149. Nigerian dwarf FF gave birth to quads on day 143. Nigerian dwarf second fresher gave birth to triplets on day 144. So take from that what you will.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well if the 8th is day 150 then today is day 145? So any day now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's pawing at the ground a lot today. I really want to see babies! lol

I went to work at the chicken farm this morning for 2 hours and I was SURE she was going to have them while I was gone. But I came home to no babies.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like she's getting ready. Happy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon.

Happy kidding.

I know they can hold on forever, does she have a discharge at all? 
Any pushing yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nothing! ugh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is hanging on isn't she. :hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's being a pill. hahahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> She's being a pill. hahahaha


I thought i was the only one who used that expression !
Wow , your being put through the ringer , aren't you ! 
Tell Bonnie your going out to a movie or something and won't be home for a long time &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;bet she has babies then , lolol. :hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her tail is bent at that weird angle, she's pawing the ground, calling softly.... I'm expecting babies maybe tonight? No goo. Well she has goo crusted to her tail but I don't know if it's fresh or not.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like your going to be sleeping with Bonnie tonight 
Id say by early morning , your going to have babies !
Here's to a safe and speedy delivery ! Hugs to Bonnie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Bonnie today Dayna ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies? She sounded like she was ready.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Acting the same but no babies. We had a full moon last night too. I was sure hoping!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Full moon……that explains a lot


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep..full moons are a nightmare in a dementia ward


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I just found this thread, sounds like the kids are going to be right on time! :lol: good luck! I can't wait to see pix


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything??


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sigh. I went to work at the chicken farm this morning, thinking FOR SURE she would have them while I was gone (and I'd miss it) but nope.... Babies still in her womb!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Darn!!! Keep us posted on your stubborn goat


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

up an down paw paw paw. up and down paw paw paw grunt. up and down grunt grunt grunt.

no babies yet. lol What a brat!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

But soon I bet


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

That sounds like good news sounds pretty close


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing! She's driving me insane!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Darn goat!!! Thus is what happened to me with my saanen last year until I gave up just for one day I told myself I was only allowed to check her twice that night when I went to GED there were to clean fluffy bouncy baby goats!!! I just laughed at myself that is now my stargiety for my dies when they kill my just give up on them and ten they pop!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Check no GED


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:crazy::hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

*tap*tap*tap*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Really ? :shock:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Come on Bonnie!!! Anything yet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Bonnie had 3 kids! 2 girls a boy. A white boy with a grey/black stripe along the back, a black and white girl that looks like an alpine and a strawberry blonde/gold toned girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

very cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh so cute! And what a nice color combo. I love it when the babies are all different colors. Congratulations.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

They are so so cute! congrats!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Their sooo cute. Been waiting for her to have these guys Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

YAAYY!

What a cute assortment of babies!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't even know where all these colors came from! Gold? Must the the saanen genes? She was bred to a nigerian dwarf that was black and tan.... That little black and white one looks like a little alpine. She's actually spoken for already since I posted photos of facebook! Babies are so fun. Since Bonnie only has one teat, I'll have to help feed them in a few days. I made sure they all latched onto and got a good drink from the working teat today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ummm, the ears on #2 look a bit different....lol.....how did that happen with a saanen/ND cross?

All of them are adorable! Why does she only have one teat? Guess you'll have some bottle babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaaawwww... Congrats! Glad she finally came thru, and in a big way!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Bonnie and Dayna :fireworks: Yay :wahoo: Awwwww , i love them all  The little gold one has such a different ear set….The color and that ear set say something other then Saanen or Nigie , to me anyways 
Are you going to keep one Dayna ? Glad all went well , so relieved there where no problems and everyone is healthy 
One more thing off your mind , so to speak :hug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm keeping the gold one I think. I like the name "Lily" for her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ummm, the ears on #2 look a bit different....lol.....how did that happen with a saanen/ND cross?
> 
> All of them are adorable! Why does she only have one teat? Guess you'll have some bottle babies!


I know she looked like a boer cross baby but I don't have anything but upright ears on the property. I have that boer baby but he came here after she got pregnant. lol

One ear is now standing up, so maybe the other one will soon too!

She only has one working teat because she got snagged in her old home on some barbed wire and ripped her whole udder open. When they sewed her up only one teat worked after that. She has raised 3 babies since then but I will probably pull at least the girls for bottle feeding anyway since the person wanting the black and white one wants a bottle baby.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I'm keeping the gold one I think. I like the name "Lily" for her.


Yay , im glad your keeping one , and she is sooo pretty 
Lily is a beautiful name ! Lily and Myra , BFFs forever ;-)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes my NDs are born with floppy ears but they straighten up pretty quickly.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yay , im glad your keeping one , and she is sooo pretty
> Lily is a beautiful name ! Lily and Myra , BFFs forever ;-)


Thats the plan. Nubians and Saanens are roughly the same size right? So if both have nigerian dwarf daddies then the girls should be about the same size when fully grown I hope.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, she's cute  That's awful what happened to mom....just what goes on on that island anyway?? :lol:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Probably a feral dog was after her, that's normal around here. Which is why I don't use barbed wire as my fence. I have a strand on the top, but many farmers here have 4 strands of barbed wire and these keepers things in between the posts to keep the wire from stretching to far apart. Granted, I could afford to fence a LOT more of my property if I did that, since barbed wire is so cheap but I don't want my goats to get hurt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh! I'm glad your keeping Goldie Lox! I mean "Lilly" :lol: she's adorable! And I'm sure Myra will love her! Congrats!! I love the little stripe on the buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!! I am so happy she finally had them!! Congrats soooo cute!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

They are all so cute! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars::fireworks: You must be so relieved.
They are adorable, congrats. 

Coats of many colors.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!! Finally Myra has her buddy... Hoping all goes well with bottle feeding....


----------

